# Best ferret harness?



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

I am struggling to find a good ferret harness for my boys, seeing asthe weather has gotten a bit nicer I'd like to take them outside but, i don't want them to run away. Whats the best one I can get?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

REAL LEATHER FERRET HARNESS BLACK BROWN PINK RED | eBay
These ones have worked brilliantly for me, the top and bottom can be done up from everything from kit to large male (well as large as I have met) With the fact that ferrets grow and shrink over the course of a year (winter weight coming and going) makes these ideal as there is just a buckle and holes, no complicated time consuming adjustment and no way you can forget to readjust one time and find a ferret escaped due to losing weight.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a couple of harnesses from pets at home and their are pretty useless lol they are the ones with a strap around the neck and another strap around the body but they wriggle out of them easy even with the adjustable straps. The ones you should look for are like little jackets and attach by Velcro for a better fit. It's harder for their little front legs to wriggle out lol amazon.co.uk might be your best bet


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't know of any harness a ferret can't get out of. it just ajusting them correctly and lead work that keep mine in theres.

I use the Pets at home ones with no trouble. 

It could well be that your ferrets just don't like the harness feel so you could let them wear the harness while supervised while there out playing. I say supervised we don't want hanging ferrets.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Attach the ferret in the harness to a lead and hang over a door handle (obviously with the ferret with its feet on the floor) then place something like your sunday roast chicken or something equally naughty on the opposite side of the room.

If the chicken is still untouched 5 mins later you can likely trust the harness. :lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Walk n Vest & Leash for ferrets, rabbits and cats | eBay

This is what I used to use. Never had any escapees, and they look cute as a button


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Kare said:


> Attach the ferret in the harness to a lead and hang over a door handle (obviously with the ferret with its feet on the floor) then place something like your sunday roast chicken or something equally naughty on the opposite side of the room.
> 
> If the chicken is still untouched 5 mins later you can likely trust the harness. :lol2:


Love it! haha



mrcriss said:


> Walk n Vest & Leash for ferrets, rabbits and cats | eBay
> 
> This is what I used to use. Never had any escapees, and they look cute as a button


I was looking at those. What size would you get for the average ferret though?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Obviously depends on age and size


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I think I sewed in extra Velcro too.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

We use ones like this SuperPet Medium Comfort Harness & Lead For Guinea Pig Rat Ferret etc | eBay have never had an escape once they are adjusted right.


----------

